# HTML in JTextArea



## javaprogger1987 (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab folgendes Problem : Ich möchte gerne das Aussehen von Text in einer JTextArea verändern, wobei nicht jede Zeile gleich aussehen soll. Bei anderen Swingkomponenten ist es ja ohne Probleme möglich mit z.B. .setText("<html><font color=\"blue\">Test</font></html>"); die Farbe mittels HTML zu ändern. Gibt es diese Möglichkeit auch für eine JTextArea (das Bsp. geht nämlich nicht).?
Das es geht kann man ja am StylePad bsp. von Sun sehen, aber das kapier ich nicht 

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## teppi (21. Januar 2005)

Ich glaube, eine Alternative dazu ist die Komponente: JEditorPane ..

Zumindest sagt google das  ..


----------

